# Redbeard's Minis



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the modifications I made to some HLW "Mini Series" cars for the Redbeard Mining operation. The first picture shows a car as they were purchased, and the added metal wheels. (from local train shop -Bachmann Large Metal Wheels)










The next picture shows one of the cars painted to match the loco and the rail-truck. (I hate the hook and loops!)










The next picture shows the coupler I cast in brass to fit the car.("See my ad in the classifieds.")










The next picture shows the hole drilled in the bottom edge of the car for the new location of the mounting screw. On three of the 5 cars I have the original mounting stud broke off when removing the hook and loop couplers. So I put a hole in the coupler to mount it with.










The next picture shows three views of the coupler mounted to a car.










And the last picture shows a car with the coupler mounted and painted "rusty black"










So far I have two of my 5 cars painted. I stopped there because I am thinking I will change one or two of the cars to another configuration. ( I still need an "explosives car" and maybe a water car) That's all for tonight.

Larry Newman


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Larry, you are now into everything. *Way to go*. I assume you are now hooked beyond repari. Nice job.....


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Carl, 

" I assume you are now hooked beyond repair." 

Carl that happened the day I took a cylinder out of the first Ruby kit, disassembled it and figured out how it worked!( But it's a great thing to be hooked on!) 

" Nice job....." 
Thanks, I had to take a mental health break from the engine for the Ruby-Heisler.... so I worked on this instead. 

Larry Newman


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats quite a nice coupler, I just used Ozarks then began making my own out of styrene.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided that if I waited to finish the other three cars until I modify them, I would not remember what paint sequence I used and would probably be in Diamondhead in January with three of the 5 unpainted...... so I finished the other three today.The first picture is of all 5 behind my Mason Bogie.










And the second picture is the one that will someday be loaded with dynamite crates.










I guess it's time to get back to work on the Heisler!

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, 
Bring a bunch of your cast couplers to DH and display them with your other wares. Jewelry for us guys. 
What did you use for links and pins? 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom, 
I use .072 brass rod for the pins with a loop at the top. I use .045 brass for the links, soldered shut. I usually have things in the flea market at DH. Also can see at newmananddavis.com 
Thanks, Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"I use .072 brass rod for the pins with a loop at the top. I use .045 brass for the links, soldered shut."

In case this was not clear;










Darkened with an overnight soak in citrus "Mr. Clean"....an accidental discovery!

Larry


----------

